# What do you wish you’d known when starting out?



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Hello!

I’m new to this forum and new to tending goats. We’ve just started our herd with four does - two Nigerian dwarf/lamancha and two Nigerian dwarf/Alpine. All four does are pregnant. We are very lucky to have a wonderful resource in the neighbor we acquired our herd from, but I was wondering what you wish you’d known when just starting out? The more I learn the more I find I need to know.

Thanks!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Welcome from Minnesota!


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

K.B. said:


> Welcome from Minnesota!


Thank you! I’m in Oregon. Very mild winter for our little herd. I can’t believe it’s mid-50s and sunny in early February!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Wow I wish it was that here! But we got up to 36 yesterday! So that was a big warm up!


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

K.B. said:


> Wow I wish it was that here! But we got up to 36 yesterday! So that was a big warm up!


We could use the snowpack or at least some rain, but it’s very pleasant out working on the land at least!


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome from Southern California!😁

I definitely wish I had these two books when we first started out: 
Holistic Goat Care by Gianaclis Caldwell 
Natural Goat Care by Pat Coleby


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Welcome to TGS from East Tennessee! I definitely with I would have had TGS when I started out!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Goatastic43 said:


> I definitely with I would have had TGS when I started out!


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

MissMiniNubian said:


> Welcome from Southern California!😁
> 
> I definitely wish I had these two books when we first started out:
> Holistic Goat Care by Gianaclis Caldwell
> Natural Goat Care by Pat Coleby


Thank you! Ordering both right now!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Welcome! How exciting!!

I will say worms are usually the number one issue both new and current owners face.

Do not deworm on a schedule. It was a popular thing to do, but it’s been proven to cause resistance. You should only deworm when needed. Some goats may never need to be dewormed at all. If you want a more natural approach, there are great sources here to discuss herbal deworming. It’s focused more on being proactive rather than reactive.

Also, checking FAMACHA scores and doing fecals when a worm load may be suspected is important. Knowing which dewormer to use for specific cases will help immensely. Also, keeping grazing pastures longer than 5” and deworming on dry lots are two more ways to help minimize worm issues.

If you’re in a copper deficient area, consider looking into copper boluses.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Pat Coleby’s book is good, but keep in mind, she is from Australia and their mineral needs are different. She also says throughout her book to use copper sulfate, which is not a good idea as it is easily overdosed. Copper oxide bolus are much safer.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome from Central Texas. One thing I wish I knew when we first started with goats is about this Forum. You will find a wealth of info just by reading past posts but also asking lots of questions. Lots of Goat Smarts on this Forum 😊 Even if it seems silly, Ask!! We love questions and are happy to partner with you and your family in your goat adventure!

Best wishes


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Welcome! How exciting!!
> 
> I will say worms are usually the number one issue both new and current owners face.
> 
> ...


This is really great insight. Thank you!


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> Welcome from Central Texas. One thing I wish I knew when we first started with goats is about this Forum. You will find a wealth of info just by reading past posts but also asking lots of questions. Lots of Goat Smarts on this Forum 😊 Even if it seems silly, Ask!! We love questions and are happy to partner with you and your family in your goat adventure!
> 
> Best wishes


Thank you! I'm very grateful someone recommended this site to me. There's such a wealth of experience and information to draw on, and I'm very glad to know there's somewhere like this that I can run to when everything I've learned inevitably falls out of my head at the worst possible moment! 😂


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Janis Sundog Valley Farms said:


> everything I've learned inevitably falls out of my head at the worst possible moment


Happens to all of us. Glad you're here!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Definitely the holistic goat care book! I just got it for Christmas! Haven't checked out too much but so far love it! I agree with the there's no silly questions! Ask away because most would rather answer then you go through something!


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Great question! And Welcome!

I wish I had a list of all the things I should have on hand as a goat keeper, in terms of emergencies. I still don't really have that anywhere but in my head though I'd love to have a printable checklist. A simple chart suggesting what needle sizes for what meds would be useful too. That's the stuff I look up every time because it doesn't stick in my head.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Also Dairy Goat reproduction book! Since their preggo! But no book can tell you experience but it's a start! You tube videos! 

There is a Langston University (I'll post the link) college course you can take for free! Tons of info! I did the dairy goat as I have mainly nigerian dwarfs! But if you want proof you passed the extention course it's only like $25 for a certificate so well worth it! Web-based Training and Certification Program for Goat Producers | Agricultural Research


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Welcome! 
I wish I'd known more abt minerals, and just general things to have on hand. Also I wasn't prepared enough or really had enough/the right supplies on hand for when my first kidded. ) Make sure you have a complete kidding set and free choice minerals for your girls 😁


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Welcome from Kentucky! 
A few things I wish we would have known starting out are:
Learning to check FAMACHA
That you shouldn’t deworm on a schedule
Have good fencing between your does and bucks


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Janis Sundog Valley Farms have you treated the brown mini Alpine doe for the bumps on her nose? Welcome to the forum!! I'd suggest having fecals done on all your does. Are your does confirmed bred?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Welcome to The Goat Spot!! Your goats and pictures are lovely!! 

I too wish I would of known just how important quality, loose minerals are to goats. 


Lil Boogie said:


> have you treated the brown mini Alpine doe for the bumps on her nose?


I was going to ask the same thing. 👍


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> @Janis Sundog Valley Farms have you treated the brown mini Alpine doe for the bumps on her nose? Welcome to the forum!! I'd suggest having fecals done on all your does. Are your does confirmed bred?


I have not. I know the previous owner gave her something for a “runny nose” before bringing her over on Saturday. That cleared up but I noticed the bumps too. Any pointers what to do there? I have a bunch of vitamins, minerals, and medications on hand but I’m not certain what to use. They’re my first livestock. I’m looking for a vet who works with large animals (getting their fecals done is important for sure). The previous owner said all four were bred but how would I tell for sure? Probably a silly question but can they just pee on a stick like the rest of us??? The one lamancha mix is enormous and I’ve heard had quads the last three years in a row, so I’m pretty confident she’s bred but the other three I’m less sure.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

K.B. said:


> Also Dairy Goat reproduction book! Since their preggo! But no book can tell you experience but it's a start! You tube videos!
> 
> There is a Langston University (I'll post the link) college course you can take for free! Tons of info! I did the dairy goat as I have mainly nigerian dwarfs! But if you want proof you passed the extention course it's only like $25 for a certificate so well worth it! Web-based Training and Certification Program for Goat Producers | Agricultural Research


Thank you!! I’ll take that course along with my husband. And YouTube is SUCH a great tool, I agree.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Janis Sundog Valley Farms said:


> I have not. I know the previous owner gave her something for a “runny nose” before bringing her over on Saturday. That cleared up but I noticed the bumps too. Any pointers what to do there? I have a bunch of vitamins, minerals, and medications on hand but I’m not certain what to use. They’re my first livestock. I’m looking for a vet who works with large animals (getting their fecals done is important for sure). The previous owner said all four were bred but how would I tell for sure? Probably a silly question but can they just pee on a stick like the rest of us??? The one lamancha mix is enormous and I’ve heard had quads the last three years in a row, so I’m pretty confident she’s bred but the other three I’m less sure.


@happybleats can help you with those bumps.

As far as Prego tests goes ultrasound and blood tests are your only way of knowing for sure. If you could get pics of the girls lady parts, and udders that might help. Do any of them have a udder developing? When did the person say they are due?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’ve read the human pregnancy sticks don’t work on goats. You either have to get blood drawn or get an ultrasound to know if they are bred.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> @happybleats can help you with those bumps.
> 
> As far as Prego tests goes ultrasound and blood tests are your only way of knowing for sure. If you could get pics of the girls lady parts, and udders that might help. Do any of them have a udder developing? When did the person say they are due?


I attempted pictures. They weren’t exactly cooperative and I don’t have a sure hand with them yet but I sort of got some. This is Maggie, reportedly due late this month. The sire is a Nigerian dwarf. This is at least her fourth kidding.

























Brownie (the one with the bumps), reportedly due sometime in April. The sire is a lamancha/Nigerian dwarf. I’m told this is her second kidding 

























Patches, due in April. Sire is a lamancha/Nigerian dwarf. This is her second kidding, I’m told. She’s a more skittish than the rest and photos were nearly impossible. I’ll try again later for a shot of her genitals and











Millie, due April. Sire Is Nigerian dwarf. This is her first kidding.


















I would not be shocked if some of them actually aren’t bred (except Maggie. She’s so big!). I doubt the previous owner did blood tests. I have the sense she tossed them together with her bucks and figured nature would take its course.

Oh! I noticed Millie’s ear had some discharge. Any pointers there? I’m thinking just a good cleaning with a rag and some water/peroxide mix? I’m at the maximum attachments so I’ll post a new reply after this.

Thank you for your help and guidance


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

None of them really look bred to me but it would be way more to soon to know for the ones due later without a blood test/ultrasound. The first kinda looks bred? For her to be so close to kidding, her lady parts really don't look bred. Time will tell though. You need to get together a kidding kit since you don't have exact due dates.

Her ear looks fine. My Lamancha does I had had some discharge and was fine. But if it smells bad like an infection I'd definitely take action.

Brownies udder looks to have a bald spot on it, correct? If so she may get have mites or lice. Considering she has those bumps on her nose, too.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> None of them really look bred to me but it would be way more to soon to know for the ones due later without a blood test/ultrasound. The first kinda looks bred? For her to be so close to kidding, her lady parts really don't look bred. Time will tell though. You need to get together a kidding kit since you don't have exact due dates.
> 
> Her ear looks fine. My Lamancha does I had had some discharge and was fine. But if it smells bad like an infection I'd definitely take action.
> 
> Brownies udder looks to have a bald spot on it, correct? If so she may get have mites or lice. Considering she has those bumps on her nose, too.


Yes, Brownie’s udder has a bald spot. And she’s been very itchy, so I think you might be right. I’m glad Millie’s ear looks okay.

I suspect Maggie was bred because she’s larger than when we first saw her last month, but I’d bet she’s due later than they thought. Like you said, time will tell. I have gloves, colostrum, spare towels, buckets, Iodine, alfalfa hay, nipples and a bottle, and a feeding tube. Hopefully that’s a good start? The previous owner said she’d come by for the labor to help, since I haven’t done it before.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Bumps on her nose look dried up? No draining or oozing? Nustock is good for skin issues..I would also apply to the udder where it has hair loss and scabing.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> Bumps on her nose look dried up? No draining or oozing? Nustock is good for skin issues..I would also apply to the udder where it has hair loss and scabing.


She had a runny nose Saturday/Sunday but it’s dried up now and she has some crusties from the mucus. No oozing pustules or anything like that. I think I have some nustock. I’ll give that a go and see how it works. How fast would there be clear improvement?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Normally you should see some improvement within a week. Hair regrowth and such.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I think Maggie could possibly be bred. Just at a later date like you said @Janis Sundog Valley Farms. She certainly is big. But like @Lil Boogie said, her lady parts don’t look bred.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I think Maggie could possibly be bred. Just at a later date like you said @Janis Sundog Valley Farms. She certainly is big. But like @Lil Boogie said, her lady parts don’t look bred.


She’s prone to quads. If she’s got that many (or more) and is due later it might account for her size? Just guessing.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

I would locate a vet so you can start building a relationship with them for when you need prescription medicine, that's the other thing I wish we had known to do. You'll also need one in case they have any problems kidding.

Do you have a digital thermometer to take goat temps with and can you give injections or have someone who can?


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

I wish I would have known the great importance of minerals! Especially loose minerals.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

21goaties said:


> I would locate a vet so you can start building a relationship with them for when you need prescription medicine, that's the other thing I wish we had known to do. You'll also need one in case they have any problems kidding.
> 
> Do you have a digital thermometer to take goat temps with and can you give injections or have someone who can?


Yes, I have a digital thermometer, and my mother is a retired nurse, so she’s going to help me with the injections until I’m more practiced at it. I’m looking for a different vet for my dogs anyhow, so hopefully I’ll find one who works with goats too.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Janis Sundog Valley Farms said:


> Thank you! I'm very grateful someone recommended this site to me. There's such a wealth of experience and information to draw on, and I'm very glad to know there's somewhere like this that I can run to when everything I've learned inevitably falls out of my head at the worst possible moment!


This is so true! And it seems the more of a emergency it is the more you draw a blank. But I will say at times like that just posting on here I have NEVER gotten any judgment or a reply of “Google it”. It has always been a fast answer with a few other suggestions. 
I could defiantly write a book on everything I wish I had known. And to be honest 12 years later I am still learning. So my advise to anyone starting out is be open minded and realize you will probably NEVER fully know everything about these animals lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

One extra thing to add: I wish I would have known about fecals! No one ever told me about getting fecals done, until I joined TGS. You can get them done at you vet or a cheaper more in-depth fecal here: MeadowMist Lab Service ~ Home


Also, I knew nothing about minerals. They are very important in the overall health of your herd. There are lots of good reads about them in books, TGS, or online. Here’s a helpful one for the basics: Goat Minerals 101


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> One extra thing to add: I wish I would have known about fecals! No one ever told me about getting fecals done, until I joined TGS. You can get them done at you vet or a cheaper more in-depth fecal here: MeadowMist Lab Service ~ Home
> 
> 
> Also, I knew nothing about minerals. They are very important in the overall health of your herd. There are lots of good reads about them in books, TGS, or online. Here’s a helpful one for the basics: Goat Minerals 101


Thank you so much for the links! I can’t believe how happy I am about mailing off goat poop 😂


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Janis Sundog Valley Farms said:


> Thank you so much for the links! I can’t believe how happy I am about mailing off goat poop


I always feel so weird mailing it. When I go to the post office, I always say a little prayer that the mail lady doesn’t ask what I’m mailing! 🤣


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Janis Sundog Valley Farms said:


> Thank you so much for the links! I can’t believe how happy I am about mailing off goat poop


Yes it's better to get a fecal than just deworm! That can cause wormer resistant worms!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> I always feel so weird mailing it. When I go to the post office, I always say a little prayer that the mail lady doesn’t ask what I’m mailing! 🤣


🤣 What would you say if she did?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> 🤣 What would you say if she did?


I have no idea…..


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> 🤣 What would you say if she did?


The very friendly guy at the post office asked me once. I said, “Goat poop.”
He said, “Ooohhhh kaaaay.”
And he never made eye contact again. 



BTW, let me throw my official welcome in here too! I’m still “starting out” as I’ve only had my goats 9 months. I wish I had known more about holistic methods and minerals. I also wished I’d learned to relax a little earlier as I worry and over analyze everything and have, at times, convinced myself that my precious goaties can’t survive more than an hour without me.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> The very friendly guy at the post office asked me once. I said, “Goat poop.”
> He said, “Ooohhhh kaaaay.”
> And he never made eye contact again.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yup, I’m forever sure that I’m somehow doing permanent harm by accident. So far, so good, I guess, but I’m holding my breath a little.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> The very friendly guy at the post office asked me once. I said, “Goat poop.”
> He said, “Ooohhhh kaaaay.”
> And he never made eye contact again.
> 
> ...


It's been 9 months already?.. wow


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> I have no idea…..


You need to say- "Don't ask .... It's a crappy situation..." Lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> You need to say- "Don't ask .... It's a crappy situation..." Lol


🤣


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

The thing I wish I realized when I started is how true the phrase "goats just look for ways to die" is. I love my goats do not get me wrong but they are so much more temperamental and sickly than cattle 😂 between parasite issues, hoof issues etc I was warned when getting into goats it's not for the faint of heart. I wouldn't change a thing and I'm definitely learning a lot but they really are a lot of work ❤ also greetings from Oregon!


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Blazing_Pitchforks said:


> The thing I wish I realized when I started is how true the phrase "goats just look for ways to die" is. I love my goats do not get me wrong but they are so much more temperamental and sickly than cattle 😂 between parasite issues, hoof issues etc I was warned when getting into goats it's not for the faint of heart. I wouldn't change a thing and I'm definitely learning a lot but they really are a lot of work ❤ also greetings from Oregon!


Oh man, I'll try not to blame myself when we lose some. I've heard they're amongst the hardest livestock, but I'm hardheaded and that's where I started. We use a lot of goat milk in our house, so on that front it made sense. I'm in Oregon, too! Lane county. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Janis Sundog Valley Farms said:


> Oh man, I'll try not to blame myself when we lose some. I've heard they're amongst the hardest livestock, but I'm hardheaded and that's where I started. We use a lot of goat milk in our house, so on that front it made sense. I'm in Oregon, too! Lane county. Whereabouts are you?


We actually moved from Lane County, Dorena area 2 years ago and now live in Umatilla county! They really are hard, I have felt like I did so many things wrong but now I know that they're just naturally difficult and little parasite factories lol


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Blazing_Pitchforks said:


> We actually moved from Lane County, Dorena area 2 years ago and now live in Umatilla county! They really are hard, I have felt like I did so many things wrong but now I know that they're just naturally difficult and little parasite factories lol


We’re about 20 minutes out of Veneta. Just moved her last summer. It’s a totally new way of life for us, but I’m very glad we made the change. Umatilla is beautiful. Lots of big pieces of land out there too!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Lamancha's can have some ear discharge, massage up to the opening and wipe with a wet wipe- mine love to have their cheek area up to the ears rubbed.
I guess its the eustation tube? Then I just wipe away any of the wax stuff.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Goats Rock said:


> Lamancha's can have some ear discharge, massage up to the opening and wipe with a wet wipe- mine love to have their cheek area up to the ears rubbed.
> I guess its the eustation tube? Then I just wipe away any of the wax stuff.


Oh good! She loves having her ears rubbed, so that'll be easy. She's the loviest of the bunch and would follow me around all day if I let her.


----------



## fivefeatherfarm (11 mo ago)

I wish I would have known who to call in the case of an after hours vet emergency. We live in an area where that ended up being a lot harder to find than I was anticipating. Have your goat contacts saved in your phone before you them in an emergency situation


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Another thing some newer owners may not know- goats do not have a shut off switch when it comes to feed- they can and will eat 
themselves to death on grain, chicken feed (big no no) dog food etc. Keep your grain locked up tight!


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

fivefeatherfarm said:


> I wish I would have known who to call in the case of an after hours vet emergency. We live in an area where that ended up being a lot harder to find than I was anticipating. Have your goat contacts saved in your phone before you them in an emergency situation


Very good advice


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

Goats Rock said:


> Another thing some newer owners may not know- goats do not have a shut off switch when it comes to feed- they can and will eat
> themselves to death on grain, chicken feed (big no no) dog food etc. Keep your grain locked up tight!


I had NO idea! Thank you. I know everyone is different, but when they’re bred (or suspected bred) what do you feed your them besides hay and forage?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I feed mine they’re regular feed but maybe just slightly a little more for most of the pregnancy. Then about a month before they start getting alfalfa pellets. I feed them alfalfa pellets with they’re regular feed until right before I wean the kids.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

How easy it is to go from 1 goat to 60, because you always have to keep certain kids "just because". LOL 

I got my first goats for the milk for home and in case one of my mares had a foal that became orphaned. Goat milk is great for orphaned foals. Somewhere along the line I started keeping goats for being goats, and not because of their potential as a source of food for the foals. 

When I started in goats, very little was known about them. Almost no vet knew anything about them and treated them like miniature cows or sheep, so we were on our own. Hopefully we had an experienced mentor, which I did.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

lottsagoats1 said:


> How easy it is to go from 1 goat to 60, because you always have to keep certain kids "just because". LOL
> 
> I got my first goats for the milk for home and in case one of my mares had a foal that became orphaned. Goat milk is great for orphaned foals. Somewhere along the line I started keeping goats for being goats, and not because of their potential as a source of food for the foals.
> 
> When I started in goats, very little was known about them. Almost no vet knew anything about them and treated them like miniature cows or sheep, so we were on our own. Hopefully we had an experienced mentor, which I did.


I completely see how fast the herd could become enormous! My teen and preteen kids are already begging to keep any babies, particularly from their favorite does.

We got the goats as a milk source for us (several of us have cow milk intolerance). A neighbor who sold goat milk that we enjoyed a lot was looking to retire, so we took the does from her herd and our plans for “a kid or two” became “four does who might be pregnant.” Their now-retired previous owner raised goats for many years and I’m very grateful she’s volunteered to be a resource and even come by to help with the births. I was looking at my local extension office website yesterday and found two vets who work with goats that aren’t terribly far away. I’ll be calling today (starting with the one who comes to the home!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## BrandieM773 (11 mo ago)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Welcome! How exciting!!
> 
> I will say worms are usually the number one issue both new and current owners face.
> 
> ...


I am also new to goats. Well new again to goats (I had them for a couple of years then haven't had any for more than 5 years due to moving) who do you use to send fecal samples to?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Home - www.meadowmistlabservice.com


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Janis Sundog Valley Farms said:


> Thank you so much for the links! I can’t believe how happy I am about mailing off goat poop 😂


Wrlcome! 
Such a great question. You are getting great information. On a quality mineral I love Durafirm Concept Aid. I put it out along with a general mineral mix and for the girls baking soda.
I will skip some of the things already mentioned an say I wish I had known about the calcium and phosphorus ratios necessary for the boys. I never though I would have to make sure I check the boys peeing each week.
I also know there are threads on here on what you share wish you had known, and I did one one backyard herds a couple of years ago.
A VERY important thing is to know your goats. Their general behaviors and habits and when something changes get on it quick if they don't come up to eat that is a major major warning. If they're doing something odd and how they're carrying their head or their tail or their movements or not wanting to get up jump on those things. Sometimes you don't have a lot of time goat polio listeria and some other common things can kill them quick BoviSera and the cd&t antitoxin are crucial along with your basic antibiotics banamine etc. There are several places where people have done lists of medicines and lists of things they have on hand for kidding I would definitely take the time to read those and so many other threads so that you have knowledge ahead of time. I've never heard of the tummy tamer or the secondary effect of dark flat beer till I came here. There's so much you can learn.
Never be afraid to ask we all are still learning and some people have experienced something that others haven't like I've had anaplasmosis most people go what? Keep sharing keep asking we all learn that way and good luck.
I would absolutely also draw a blood sample from each of them and send it to the Washington State lab they are the best and have them checked for at the very least CAE. Especially before you kid the first time. For a few dollars more they'll do a whole host of tests for the common diseases. But the CAE is the most crucial. That way you can be prepared and make sure it doesn't pass to another generation. There are things you have to do to prevent that and it's not that hard except for making sure you're there with a kid and take the babies immediately you can't even let them clean them. And then all the pasteurizing, but it's worth it if you can clean up your herd if you're unlucky enough like me when you got your first animals and either didn't know or people lied. You can take the tits with the medical tape not the paper the other type starting about a week before they kid to try to make sure you are okay. But that's all pretty supposing you have something to worry about but I would definitely check.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> I have no idea…..


I'm mailing a simple to check on worms...


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Wrlcome!
> Such a great question. You are getting great information. On a quality mineral I love Durafirm Concept Aid. I put it out along with a general mineral mix and for the girls baking soda.
> I will skip some of the things already mentioned an say I wish I had known about the calcium and phosphorus ratios necessary for the boys. I never though I would have to make sure I check the boys peeing each week.
> I also know there are threads on here on what you share wish you had known, and I did one one backyard herds a couple of years ago.
> ...


Thank you! The more I learn, the more there is to learn. I found one (and only one) vet near me who works with goats. He’s coming out on Wednesday to look at the girls. All of these shared experiences and advice is absolutely going to help me have a better idea of what to ask him. The goats and I appreciate it!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

One more thought learn from experience and don't give more than one vaccine at a time and only give it to a number of goats you feel like you could deal with if you end up with a reaction. It's rare, but it can happen. And goats don't generally do a major thrashing reaction when they have an anaphylactic reaction they often just go lay down and drown in their own one fluid so you know I always make sure I have a couple of hours to observe them and I do it usually like midday on a weekend so that I can be home to watch them for a couple of hours, and then watch how they come to dinner that night.
Of course with only four you don't have to split your heart up like I do I have way too many to do and maintain if something happens if I do too many. I didn't say this to scare you the odds of it happening are slim no you really should watch a booster even more than the original cuz you might get more of a reaction if you get it that being said I've had two reactions to vaccines on two different ladies over the last 4 years so it's not like it happens all the time. I now keep dexamethasone and epinephrine on hand.
I also use cold packs after I disbud for 5 minutes on each of them but I also keep the dexamethasone on hand for that watching for 6- 12 hours if I see any signs of odd behavior or brain types swelling reactions I give some dexamethasone.
Okay I better stop now or I'll be riding a book like happybleats


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

TripleShareNubians said:


> One more thought learn from experience and don't give more than one vaccine at a time and only give it to a number of goats you feel like you could deal with if you end up with a reaction. It's rare, but it can happen. And goats don't generally do a major thrashing reaction when they have an anaphylactic reaction they often just go lay down and drown in their own one fluid so you know I always make sure I have a couple of hours to observe them and I do it usually like midday on a weekend so that I can be home to watch them for a couple of hours, and then watch how they come to dinner that night


Oh wow. Guess I’ll grab a book and a chair on a sunny day and camp out with them for the afternoon


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Janis Sundog Valley Farms said:


> Oh wow. Guess I’ll grab a book and a chair on a sunny day and camp out with them for the afternoon


I don't get that severe but I just checked them every hour or two for the afternoon into the evening. It's rare but one is too many for me.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Somehow this post ended up in my other thread I'm not sure how I did that but here I meant to post this yesterday.



https://waddl.vetmed.wsu.edu/



You can save yourself a bunch if you have a mom is a nurse you should easily be able to do your own blood samples and you can have your own account that way even if you can't reach the vet you can do some of the pregnancy and CAE and other testing. I set up an account and do mine. You'll learn to do it from the neck but goats are a little funny that vein likes to move you have to get their head up into the left to expose it but not too far anyway once you learn it's not too bad.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

We had a vet out today, mostly to establish a relationship with someone in case of future emergencies. She did an ultrasound on three of the four goats before her equipment ran out of battery, but all three does are confirmed pregnant with multiples! (We didn't get Patches checked, but she thinks it's likely she's bred too).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Janis Sundog Valley Farms said:


> We had a vet out today, mostly to establish a relationship with someone in case of future emergencies. She did an ultrasound on three of the four goats before her equipment ran out of battery, but all three does are confirmed pregnant with multiples! (We didn't get Patches checked, but she thinks it's likely she's bred too).


Congratulations now you'll be spending lots of time on the birthing and what do you have in your kidding kit type threads.


----------



## Janis Sundog Valley Farms (11 mo ago)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Congratulations now you'll be spending lots of time on the birthing and what do you have in your kidding kit type threads.


You’re not wrong! 😂


----------

